# 13-11 LIGHTING SCHEDULE during FLOWERING - JUST DON'T DO IT FOR MAXIMUM YIELD!



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi all cannaculties!..I would like to share my knowledge about the lighting schedule during flowering phase..A guy who works in my local hydro store, told me to run the flowering with this schedule 13off-11on..i am now at day 15 of flowering..indeed i saw one difference between this run and my last one which was running on 12-12 schedule..the results are that in day 14 of 13/11, my flowers are like day 9 of 12/12.. i have lost 14hours of light totally..i dont have photos of this run..but the difference is totally noticable..this run i have more and better light and also i have co2 which i didnt have in 12-12..in addition my nutrients are better this run..and everything is better as i get better every next run..i have a photo of my previous 12/12 day 15 which i ll show you below the text..i realized that i should run 12/12 and i decided to switch from 13/11 to 12/12 even if i stress the plants a little.just to know this run includes 4 OGKush from dinafem..my previous 12/12 run was critical kush barneys farm..take a look from the previous run(12/12) day15.. and a photo also from the previous run(12/12) day 9, which is exactly the same as my new og kush day 14(13/11)...do you believe i can fix the difference about the final yield of the OGkush Dinafem now that i put it 12/12 even if it gets stressed a little bit?..
Thank you for passing by and i appreciate experienced answers!
Keep it flowering dudes!
Cheers


----------



## T macc (Mar 8, 2019)

Could be genetics. Critical yields more than kush and could be a reason there's such a difference in flower size.

Also, did you veg this OG Kush to maturation? It will take longer for an immature plant to show flowers.

Switching back to 12/12 won't be a problem


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 8, 2019)

T macc said:


> Could be genetics. Critical yields more than kush and could be a reason there's such a difference in flower size.
> 
> Also, did you veg this OG Kush to maturation? It will take longer for an immature plant to show flowers.
> 
> Switching back to 12/12 won't be a problem


oh, I veged the critical for 8 weeks and the og kushs for 4.5 weeks..nice to hear that about switching to 12/12..I appreciate your experienced and quick response dude..U really make me feel better!
Cheers bro!


----------



## T macc (Mar 8, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> oh, I veged the critical for 8 weeks and the og kushs for 4.5 weeks..nice to hear that about switching to 12/12..I appreciate your experienced and quick response dude..U really make me feel better!
> Cheers bro!


No problem. I just flowered immature plants for the first time recently actually. Only way I know


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 8, 2019)

T macc said:


> No problem. I just flowered immature plants for the first time recently actually. Only way I know


how much time did u veg them bro?


----------



## T macc (Mar 8, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> how much time did u veg them bro?


5 weeks from seed. I've never veged less than 8 weeks till this last harvest


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 8, 2019)

T macc said:


> 5 weeks from seed. I've never veged less than 8 weeks till this last harvest


oh ok..and u noticed slower bud production in the first few weeks?than 8 weeks veg i mean..when i can take pics i ll upload some..


----------



## T macc (Mar 8, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> oh ok..and u noticed slower bud production in the first few weeks?than 8 weeks veg i mean..when i can take pics i ll upload some..


I did. I usually see flower development within 2 weeks. These plants took the whole 21 days to start.

Now I'm thinking, I harvested with clear/cloudy and just a few amber trichs at day 87 of what should've taken 70-75. Maybe I should be waited some more time. Or maybe I fucked up the flowering process with a heavy defoliation at day 42. Those leaves never grew back and I think the plant struggled. Still learning lessons myself lol


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 8, 2019)

T macc said:


> I did. I usually see flower development within 2 weeks. These plants took the whole 21 days to start.
> 
> Now I'm thinking, I harvested with clear/cloudy and just a few amber trichs at day 87 of what should've taken 70-75. Maybe I should be waited some more time. Or maybe I fucked up the flowering process with a heavy defoliation at day 42. Those leaves never grew back and I think the plant struggled. Still learning lessons myself lol


What do you mean ''heavy''..did you take every fan leaf or just those with the big stems?..if you did the 2nd i dont think u did something wrong..i personally like to defoliate(strip) once in day 18-21 and one at day 42(after 3 weeks) but only the large stem fan leaves at the 2nd..( i grow only indicas and mostly indica hybrids).


----------



## T macc (Mar 8, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> What do you mean ''heavy''..did you take every fan leaf or just those with the big stems?..if you did the 2nd i dont think u did something wrong..i personally like to defoliate(strip) once in day 18-21 and one at day 45..


Pretty much every leaf that wasn't surrounding a bud. Idk. The day I did it, I was thinking of that "shwazzing" book (the $500 one lol). So without even going online to look it up, I just plucked away.

Usually I'll just take big fans off to expose budsites. Won't be shwazzing again. Just regular English defoliation


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 8, 2019)

T macc said:


> Pretty much every leaf that wasn't surrounding a bud. Idk. The day I did it, I was thinking of that "shwazzing" book (the $500 one lol). So without even going online to look it up, I just plucked away.
> 
> Usually I'll just take big fans off to expose budsites. Won't be shwazzing again. Just regular English defoliation


i actually love shwazzing..but i think there is a specific time u must do it..i have watched this ''tree a light'' videos and i cant avoid the defoliation from the day i saw them..i think u must do it once at day 18-21 and then maybe u must not touch the plant till harvest unless it gets too busy again after 3 weeks..thats my logic about defoliation..and its based on that i grow only indicas and mostly indica hybrids..with sativas i cant have opinion..i have NEVER grown any sativa strain..even if i have some freebies in my fridge..


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 8, 2019)

T macc said:


> Pretty much every leaf that wasn't surrounding a bud. Idk. The day I did it, I was thinking of that "shwazzing" book (the $500 one lol). So without even going online to look it up, I just plucked away.
> 
> Usually I'll just take big fans off to expose budsites. Won't be shwazzing again. Just regular English defoliation


Check this out 



 



 ! Just this!


----------



## T macc (Mar 9, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> i actually love shwazzing..but i think there is a specific time u must do it..i have watched this ''tree a light'' videos and i cant avoid the defoliation from the day i saw them..i think u must do it once at day 18-21 and then maybe u must not touch the plant till harvest unless it gets too busy again after 3 weeks..thats my logic about defoliation..and its based on that i grow only indicas and mostly indica hybrids..with sativas i cant have opinion..i have NEVER grown any sativa strain..even if i have some freebies in my fridge..


That's usually what I do. Strip at day 21 and take anything that's blocking light. I thought I remembered seeing a defoliation at day 42. It was just the initial flower strip and the 3 week strip in the video. That's where I fucked up. Thanks for sharing


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 9, 2019)

T macc said:


> That's usually what I do. Strip at day 21 and take anything that's blocking light. I thought I remembered seeing a defoliation at day 42. It was just the initial flower strip and the 3 week strip in the video. That's where I fucked up. Thanks for sharing


Np bro..keep it flowering!!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 13, 2019)

So, you have 'lost' 14 hours of light, just over half a day and this is why your buds are 5 days behind? You do realise how ridiculous that sounds?
13/11 is perfectly fine I've used it. Tell me what 2 months of the year does nature stay at a constant 12 hrs light? I think youl find come harvest plants are getting co siderably less than 12. They actually use the dark period to bud.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 13, 2019)

puffdatchronic said:


> So, you have 'lost' 14 hours of light, just over half a day and this is why your buds are 5 days behind? You do realise how ridiculous that sounds?
> 13/11 is perfectly fine I've used it. Tell me what 2 months of the year does nature stay at a constant 12 hrs light? I think youl find come harvest plants are getting co siderably less than 12. They actually use the dark period to bud.


Good job..you learned at the school how to sum..you should know that this is not a linear function noob.. every hour of lights on or off affects differently the plant, and this happens cause plant change every single moment..so go learn something..and then open your nooby mouth..oh sorry you are well-known member..LOL..and something else..your yields are lower at 11/13..you just get more resin, which is usefull only if you are main extractor,are you?..and if you are i am not..and i openen this thread for my type of usage..not yours..also you dont try to simulate the nature..u try to getting over it..if you want nature, go try some outdoors..every single noob, the same..nature and bla bla bla..you are far back away!
And an advice to you..if you want to run 13/11 for the resin, you should do it after week 3..
Good luck..!



E.C.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 13, 2019)

Please stop spouting out advice you have no idea what you are doing or talking about. I've been growing for 10 years. 

Now, Considering more dark equals faster flowering, Please explain how losing 14 hours of light would set your plant back 5 days of flowering.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 13, 2019)

puffdatchronic said:


> Please stop spouting out advice you have no idea what you are doing or talking about. I've been growing for 10 years.
> 
> Now, Considering more dark equals faster flowering, Please explain how losing 14 hours of light would set your plant back 5 days of flowering.


From what i said before, there is nothing wrong..also you cant say its was 5 days for the only reason that the strain was different from the first one, the difference was shorter..but it was, and it was due to the one time per day..not 14 hours continuesly as a day..because the 1st 2 hours of a day in the morning, and the last 2 hours hours of a day in the night are completely different. The first 2 hours are when the plant wake up and the last 2 hours are when the plant is over producing after all day..EVERY HOUR IS DIFFERENT AND UNIQUE..and i lost 14 overproducing hours..if you cant percept this, its not my problem..Just impressed me the big proportional difference between the 2 schedules..ok?..
Good bye now, i dont have time to throw with you..
Keep it flowering.
Peace


E.C.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> From what i said before, there is nothing wrong..also you cant say its was 5 days for the only reason that the strain was different from the first one, the difference was shorter..but it was, and it was due to the one time per day..not 14 hours continuesly as a day..because the 1st 2 hours of a day in the morning, and the last 2 hours hours of a day in the night are completely different. The first 2 hours are when the plant wake up and the last 2 hours are when the plant is over producing after all day..EVERY HOUR IS DIFFERENT AND UNIQUE..and i lost 14 overproducing hours..if you cant percept this, its not my problem..Just impressed me the big proportional difference between the 2 schedules..ok?..
> Good bye now, i dont have time to throw with you..
> Keep it flowering.
> Peace
> E.C.


Please don't waste moderators time by reporting post's like the one above because
you think someone has a "negative attitude".

We are not the attitude police.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please don't waste moderators time by reporting post's like the one above because
> you think someone has a "negative attitude".
> 
> We are not the attitude police.


OK then do something important and productive for your ''company''..fix the problem that we cant change the thread's title..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2019)

Why didn't you ask that in the beginning?
What would you like for the title to be?

And BTW, Mods don't get paid or compensated for being here, we do it to try to help the forum.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 13, 2019)

It's already been said in this thread... it's genetics. I mean it's so simple. Every strain flowers at a different speed and even different phenotypes of the same strain will flower at a different speed.
Some develop early and take ages to mature some develop late and mature early and any possible combination thereof. 
Making threads titled dont use 11/13 and coming across like you know what your talking about is not cool. Losing 1 hour per day equates to losing about 64 hrs out of 768, or about 8% in a 9 week cycle. Whether you would even lose 8% yeild is something Im not sure, what I am sure is that your plant would finish slightly quicker rather than slower. This is how it works. More dark equals more flowering hormone build up which equals faster, not slower flowering.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Why didn't you ask that in the beginning?
> What would you like for the title to be?
> 
> And BTW, Mods don't get paid or compensated for being here, we do it to try to help the forum.


ok i appreciate it and thank you..i would like this title to be shown:
*13-11 LIGHTING SCHEDULE during FLOWERING - JUST DON'T DO IT FOR MAXIMUM YIELD!*


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 13, 2019)

puffdatchronic said:


> It's already been said in this thread... it's genetics. I mean it's so simple. Every strain flowers at a different speed and even different phenotypes of the same strain will flower at a different speed.
> Some develop early and take ages to mature some develop late and mature early and any possible combination thereof.
> Making threads titled dont use 11/13 and coming across like you know what your talking about is not cool. Losing 1 hour per day equates to losing about 64 hrs out of 768, or about 8% in a 9 week cycle. Whether you would even lose 8% yeild is something Im not sure, what I am sure is that your plant would finish slightly quicker rather than slower. This is how it works. More dark equals more flowering hormone build up which equals faster, not slower flowering.


Thank you for your sharing knowledge..!13/11 has less yield and more rosin..!Take my opinion as i took yours and dont be selfish!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 13, 2019)

What a crock ... 

As expressed before that *slight* deviation from the standard flowering cycle will not drop any real 
yield . Your plants genetics will dictate how slow or fast they will transition and push through their 
*OWN *flowering period. Example : you can run the ( same strain ) but get two different structures, two different finishes. 

Light cycle play is something that can be done however to FINISH a plant. Running 12/12 at the beginning 2 weeks , then 11/13 two weeks , then 10/14 til end . Your overall grow environment, plant health , proper feeding , etc. dictates the end results. 

If you are losing YIELD at end ..... it is grower error , not the light cycle.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 13, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Thank you for your sharing knowledge..!And as i have read on the net..13/11 has less yield and more rosin..!Take my opinion as i took yours and dont be selfish!


I have been running 11/13 for a few years now... might lose a gram or two I suppose.. but the "less yield more rosin" is  at best. I appreciate you wanting to share what you've read on the net, but take it from some of us with actual experience. Good luck with your grow


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 13, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Good job..you learned at the school how to sum..you should know that this is not a linear function noob.. every hour of lights on or off affects differently the plant, and this happens cause plant change every single moment..so go learn something..and then open your nooby mouth..oh sorry you are well-known member..LOL..and something else..your yields are lower at 11/13..you just get more resin, which is usefull only if you are main extractor,are you?..and if you are i am not..and i openen this thread for my type of usage..not yours..also you dont try to simulate the nature..u try to getting over it..if you want nature, go try some outdoors..every single noob, the same..nature and bla bla bla..you are far back away!
> And an advice to you..if you want to run 13/11 for the resin, you should do it after week 3..
> Good luck..!
> 
> ...


I love it when brand new people call 7 year vets noobs. Its fucking funny as fuck


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Mar 13, 2019)

Not really what I would call a controlled test brother


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 13, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> What a crock ...
> 
> As expressed before that *slight* deviation from the standard flowering cycle will not drop any real
> yield . Your plants genetics will dictate how slow or fast they will transition and push through their
> ...


That you say a right thing(about genetics) at first,or about conditions at the end, doesnt mean everything you say is right..your programm has definitely the plants, less hours in total than 12/12 till harvest,,you want to say what..that this is the same??LOL..listen to me..that you have all these likes and that this site has bacome your whole life , this doesnt mean you are right..go the fack away to sell your bullshiet..
the 2 schedules has differences in the final yiels.. idc what u wannt bilieve..i have my opinion and i do whatever i want..now go take some likes and get out the here.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 13, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I have been running 11/13 for a few years now... might lose a gram or two I suppose.. but the "less yield more rosin" is  at best. I appreciate you wanting to share what you've read on the net, but take it from some of us with actual experience. Good luck with your grow


a gramm or 2????? LOL this doesnt not exist..if you lose you lose 1/12 of the final lights on duration..is this 2gramms?..what your final yield, 25g?? haha LOL good night bro!


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 13, 2019)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> Not really what I would call a controlled test brother


Maybe this is not a controlled test..but this is common logic bro!


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 13, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> I love it when brand new people call 7 year vets noobs. Its fucking funny as fuck


What makes you to bilieve 7 years is much time??..how fast can u learn is what really matters..and how you percept the things.. how much you try and how much you research..also the iq level of any individual person is kindly different..ok 7 years grower??ROTFLOL!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 13, 2019)

And the douchebaggery shows up .... you ask questions but don’t like the responses.
Stop getting Panty twisted , growers here share advice and experiences, something you obviously lack ...... even to brain dead trolls like you.

You don’t know shit about “ Maximum Yield “ .... that is a noob term . There are NO ABSOLUTES in growing until you learn how to dial in your grow according to the plants you grow. Every plant is different. Every grow style is different . Making a blanket statement about a light cycle you know nothing about shows your lack of experience. If you “ lost yield “ that was *your fuckup , *nobody else. 

Maybe you should go back to drawing nude males in the back of your van and leave the growing to somebody who would appreciate the advice.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 13, 2019)

Take this and stop beeing annoying..Thank you all for passing by!


https://www.growweedeasy.com/shorter-light-period-harvest-potency

https://www.growweedeasy.com/mature-faster-switch-to-10-14-light-schedule


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 13, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> And the douchebaggery shows up .... you ask questions but don’t like the responses.
> Stop getting Panty twisted , growers here share advice and experiences, something you obviously lack ...... even to brain dead trolls like you.
> 
> You don’t know shit about “ Maximum Yield “ .... that is a noob term . There are NO ABSOLUTES in growing until you learn how to dial in your grow according to the plants you grow. Every plant is different. Every grow style is different . Making a blanket statement about a light cycle you know nothing about shows your lack of experience. If you “ lost yield “ that was *your fuckup , *nobody else.
> ...


Again you really speak about different shiet which i never spoke about..
and who cares about your advice..i didnt ask for your advise you piece of trash..you are the last one i would ever asked for anything..i just said my opinion..
And if i know about lighting cycles and if i can grow or not..let me know more shiit about it you pc boy!..
I really stop writting to you..makes no sense..good luck with your grows.


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 14, 2019)

Please tell me English isnt your first language.... hahaha


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 14, 2019)

All these experts on light cycles.......Lmao, 

If one takes the time to watch their seasonal light schedules outside starting from March 10 when daylight savings time begins here for us on the east coast of the United States ......if u follow the lighting cycle that nature has been using PRETTY DAMN WELL TOO LAST I CHECKED! You will find that you can do all sorts of weird light schedules, in my opinion sticking to natures lead is by far more rewarding then listening to random strangers with new "ideas" 
Please remember these bioaccumulators are here to help you in your life! More holistically then monitarily in my experiance! Let's try to embrace the gift we have been given and not rage over silly stuff!


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 14, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> All these experts on light cycles.......Lmao,
> 
> If one takes the time to watch their seasonal light schedules outside starting from March 10 when daylight savings time begins here for us on the east coast of the United States ......if u follow the lighting cycle that nature has been using PRETTY DAMN WELL TOO LAST I CHECKED! You will find that you can do all sorts of weird light schedules, in my opinion sticking to natures lead is by far more rewarding then listening to random strangers with new "ideas"
> Please remember these bioaccumulators are here to help you in your life! More holistically then monitarily in my experiance! Let's try to embrace the gift we have been given and not rage over silly stuff!


Yes bro..but everyone has his own way to grow..so, with discussion we can find the optimal way for a specific target..


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 18, 2019)

puffdatchronic said:


> Please stop spouting out advice you have no idea what you are doing or talking about. I've been growing for 10 years.
> 
> Now, Considering more dark equals faster flowering, Please explain how losing 14 hours of light would set your plant back 5 days of flowering.


You're right this guy's an Noob who talks out his ass and his information should be avoided like the plague


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 19, 2019)

Been running 10/14 for minimum of 4 years.11/13 for like 4+ years before that.
My plants don't mind.Neither does my light bill.
Yeild? lol luckily I don't vend or need to vend my goods to live,which allows me to tinker and experiment.
I can guarantee I get great yeilds regardless of flower cycle,my environment is pretty close to dialed in for the system I run.
I've seen better flower development as well as faster maturation with some cultivars under these cycles.But yea,it's all anecdotal and bro science on my end.Oh yea,I'm exaggerating too.
Thanks for reading


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 19, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Take this and stop beeing annoying..Thank you all for passing by!
> 
> 
> https://www.growweedeasy.com/shorter-light-period-harvest-potency
> ...



awwwww snap!!! hit us with a growweedeasy link.. 

… you my friend, are clearly a master grower.. Now.. tell us how great advanced nutrients are


----------



## Actuosity (Mar 19, 2019)

What we really need is someone with a mother ans clone to take two clones, flower one at 12/12 and the other at 13/11 to see if theres any real difference. Two different strains with two different light methods will yoeld different results. I can plant an apple tree and an orange tree at the same time but they’ll flower at different rated and fruit with very different yields.


----------



## boilingoil (Mar 19, 2019)

Lets see. Last time I looked at it, it takes light and CO2 to produce carbohydrates for the plant to use as material for growth. So sure if one of the ingredients are lacking how would the plant be able to produce the same with less carbohydrate production.
I guess this plant deifies the laws of physics.

Someone show me where photosynthesis happen in the absence of light.


----------



## Actuosity (Mar 19, 2019)

boilingoil said:


> Lets see. Last time I looked at it, it takes light and CO2 to produce carbohydrates for the plant to use as material for growth. So sure if one of the ingredients are lacking how would the plant be able to produce the same with less carbohydrate production.
> I guess this plant deifies the laws of physics.
> 
> Someone show me where photosynthesis happen in the absence of light.


Im not arguing against you here or anyone on this post but photosynthesis has two cycles both which create ADP and NADPH, which are important necessary steps in the growth of all vegitation.
Carbohydrates arn't the endpoint of energy just a step in the process, plants are able to produce energy in many many different ways. The end point is broken down into a few different types of energy, most common being ADP and NADPH in plants.

"Light reactions need light to produce organic energy molecules (ATP and NADPH). They are initiated by colored pigments, mainly green colored chlorophylls.*Dark* reactions make use of these organic energy molecules (ATP and NADPH). This reaction cycle is also called Calvin Benison Cycle, and it occurs in the stroma. " http://www.eschooltoday.com/photosynthesis/dark-and-light-reactions.html

I have about 5 chapters on it in my botany textbook but here's a rough and easy breakdown in this link.

Again not trying to be an asshole, just inform. You asked It has been delivered.

The important thing that we need to look at here with cannabis is the main outcome that we want. Typically during vegetative growth the reason you can do 18/6 or 24/0 is because you want as much of that active light reactions to build carbohydrates in the plant that allow the plant to grow stronger, thicker vegetative parts to eventually hold up to the strength of the flower. we switch to less light during flower for a few reason, simulate nature and change in season which initiates different cycles within the plant giving the plant the energy and process start ups required to flower. And to allow for the plant to "breathe" One of the main purposes of plants fruiting before the end of the light season is to allow the plant to complete its grow cycle before its natural death through the season. Less light doesn't mean less energy for the plant its just a different energy. With cannabis you need a combination of light and dark for the buds, the flowers will tend to grow heavier during the evening during the CO2 release of the plant. (Yes plants breathe) This release process happens most strongly through flower sites on a plant which pushes nutrients and energy along with it through to the flowers of the plant. The light cycle is required to keep the plant strong and alive to allow it to bear its beautiful fruits. Most people commonly use 12/12 during flower for cannabis because its been proven practice works. Different strains, phenotype, environment and grow methods. can lead to either longer or shorter light spans during flower.

All plants need day and night cycles, they need to breathe and express the energy from the leaves and roots to the fruits and flowers.

Simplified: Day produces more energy than night for most plants, however during the day that energy is mostly stored inside the leaves and roots. During night the plant "exhales" and goes through different photosynthetic processes that transport the energy stored throughout the plant to the important and new growth areas on the plant.

edit: "ways"


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 19, 2019)

Actuosity said:


> Im not arguing against you here or anyone on this post but photosynthesis has two cycles both which create ADP and NADPH, which are important necessary steps in the growth of all vegitation.
> Carbohydrates arn't the endpoint of energy just a step in the process, plants are able to produce energy in many many different ways. The end point is broken down into a few different types of energy, most common being ADP and NADPH in plants.
> 
> "Light reactions need light to produce organic energy molecules (ATP and NADPH). They are initiated by colored pigments, mainly green colored chlorophylls.*Dark* reactions make use of these organic energy molecules (ATP and NADPH). This reaction cycle is also called Calvin Benison Cycle, and it occurs in the stroma. " http://www.eschooltoday.com/photosynthesis/dark-and-light-reactions.html
> ...


Ok thats all sounds well and right..
May ask you something also?

Based on the above paragraph..Why does this function is true? > ''More light=More yield''..
If the day energy from the light is mostly stored inside the leaves and roots and during night the plant "exhales" and goes through different photosynthetic processes that transport the energy stored throughout the plant to the important and new growth areas on the plant (copy paste ofc  ) , as you exaclty said?
Ofc no offens..i am just curious to learn bro!
Thanks for your time and all this info you gave me!
Cheers bro!


----------



## Actuosity (Mar 19, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Ok thats all sounds well and right..
> May ask you something also?
> 
> Based on the above paragraph..Why does this function is true? > ''More light=More yield''..
> ...



More light I assume you mean using 600W versus 1200W and that just basic. 
You have more energy produced with 1200W during the day than 600W thus leading to more energy to be trasnported during the evening. 

If you mean more light time then you have to give me some references to controlled tests with clones, Im not opening an arguement with someone who doesn't want to learn. The information is there do with it what you wish.


----------



## boilingoil (Mar 19, 2019)

I appreciate your honest response. But energy doesn't produce plant matter, simple sugars do.



Actuosity said:


> photosynthetic


 Again show me where photosynthesis happens in the absence of light. Now if it said respiration instead of photosynthetic processes I would of had no trouble with that statement.


----------



## Actuosity (Mar 19, 2019)

boilingoil said:


> I appreciate your honest response. But energy doesn't produce plant matter, simple sugars do.
> 
> 
> Again show me where photosynthesis happens in the absence of light. Now if it said respiration instead of photosynthetic processes I would of had no trouble with that statement.


Again not starting an arguement with someone who doesn't want to learn, but respiration is part of photosynthesis and the energy created and transportation of energy is required to use those simple sugars. There's no teaching indivduals like you, you just wish to be right (in arguement not in reality) and not informed. Im outa here.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Mar 19, 2019)

The subject at hand was light cycle, it has since been moved to photosynthesis. 
He tried explaining it but you guys won't listen. 
In very simple terms: The plant collects food in the day, and does its work at night. If you give it plenty of food, you can give it a bit longer to work. It's helpful. 

Simple enough?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 19, 2019)

@Dr. Who @GroErr @churchhaze I kinda remember you guys messing around with lighting schedules.. 

edit: I respect you guys.. any opinions or light that can be shed for us?

@torontoke didn't you experiment with your schedule also brother?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Hi all cannaculties!..I would like to share my knowledge about the lighting schedule during flowering phase..A guy who works in my local hydro store, told me to run the flowering with this schedule 13off-11on..i am now at day 15 of flowering..indeed i saw one difference between this run and my last one which was running on 12-12 schedule..the results are that in day 14 of 13/11, my flowers are like day 9 of 12/12.. i have lost 14hours of light totally..i dont have photos of this run..but the difference is totally noticable..this run i have more and better light and also i have co2 which i didnt have in 12-12..in addition my nutrients are better this run..and everything is better as i get better every next run..i have a photo of my previous 12/12 day 15 which i ll show you below the text..i realized that i should run 12/12 and i decided to switch from 13/11 to 12/12 even if i stress the plants a little.just to know this run includes 4 OGKush from dinafem..my previous 12/12 run was critical kush barneys farm..take a look from the previous run(12/12) day15.. and a photo also from the previous run(12/12) day 9, which is exactly the same as my new og kush day 14(13/11)...do you believe i can fix the difference about the final yield of the OGkush Dinafem now that i put it 12/12 even if it gets stressed a little bit?..
> Thank you for passing by and i appreciate experienced answers!
> Keep it flowering dudes!
> Cheers



First off don't listen to anything a guy at a hydro shop tells you unless you have seen their grow and you KNOW they know their stuff. Hydro shop employees are other times morons that don't really grow, they just repeat stuff they have "heard". 

Secondly I see 3 problems that will impact your situation more then a 13/11 cycle:

1- genetics had already been discussed, but majorly impacts growth. Different genetics develope differently and require different care. These plants won't grow the same as your last plants period.

2- you flowered an immature plant. Plants will not flower until they are genetically mature. You can run plants on 12/12 from seed and they will still typically take 6-8 weeks for them to start flowering.

3- FLowering does NOT start when you flip to 12/12!!! The plant must go through it's transition stage from veg to flower. This typically takes 7-21 days depending on genetics and environment. Flowering begins when the plant starts to form flowers. This is not debateable, 12/12 is a totally arbitrary number, not something magical that instantly flowers your plants. 

I saw you post in another thread the other day that plants won't flower if they have more then 12 hours of light, and that's just wrong too. You really need to STOP giving other people advice when you don't understand the topics at hand. That's one of the biggest issues with new growers like your self. You read something one place or "hear it" from a guy and then repeat it all over the place. 

Learn to actually grow before you tell others how to grow.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 19, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> The subject at hand was light cycle, it has since been moved to photosynthesis.
> He tried explaining it but you guys won't listen.
> In very simple terms: The plant collects food in the day, and does its work at night. If you give it plenty of food, you can give it a bit longer to work. It's helpful.
> 
> Simple enough?


Sometimes commen sense offends folks......idk why cause commen sense is like a big warm hug


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 21, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Hi all cannaculties!..I would like to share my knowledge about the lighting schedule during flowering phase..A guy who works in my local hydro store, told me to run the flowering with this schedule 13off-11on..i am now at day 15 of flowering..indeed i saw one difference between this run and my last one which was running on 12-12 schedule..the results are that in day 14 of 13/11, my flowers are like day 9 of 12/12.. i have lost 14hours of light totally..i dont have photos of this run..but the difference is totally noticable..this run i have more and better light and also i have co2 which i didnt have in 12-12..in addition my nutrients are better this run..and everything is better as i get better every next run..i have a photo of my previous 12/12 day 15 which i ll show you below the text..i realized that i should run 12/12 and i decided to switch from 13/11 to 12/12 even if i stress the plants a little.just to know this run includes 4 OGKush from dinafem..my previous 12/12 run was critical kush barneys farm..take a look from the previous run(12/12) day15.. and a photo also from the previous run(12/12) day 9, which is exactly the same as my new og kush day 14(13/11)...do you believe i can fix the difference about the final yield of the OGkush Dinafem now that i put it 12/12 even if it gets stressed a little bit?..
> Thank you for passing by and i appreciate experienced answers!
> Keep it flowering dudes!
> Cheers


^^^THIS is your difference! Not "14" hrs of "lost" lighting time!^^^ Gassing is why, period!

_I agree_ with your salesman!

I run 11 on 13 off and do so for much more stable growth through out the bloom cycle!
I get a better, more positive finish..
The idea of 12/12 is simply a common point where strain wise, all cannabis will bloom and progress well.

Through out the length of bloom.....I don't feel I loose more then a few days vs. 12/12, and that's _decades _of experience talking.....

As far as any yield difference between 11 on and 12 on. I have never seen one that is worth any mention or is in any way consistent! You will see one once you get under 10/14 and it decreases faster the less you go... 
Depending on how long you run to harvest, and with gassing. You should see an increase.
Yet, in time and with learning, you can get close enough to gassing yields where you can quit gassing and save actual $, while being so close yield wise between them. You'll wonder why gassing and spending $ on it was really needed....

A brief word on bloom time for you.....Run at least 1-2 weeks longer then any seed breeder reports.......I run long, I run for potentials and I get better results by ignoring any "8 week rule"!


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 21, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> 2- you flowered an immature plant. Plants will not flower until they are genetically mature. You can run plants on 12/12 from seed and they will still typically take 6-8 weeks for them to start flowering.


This is not exactly correct!

I've bloomed straight from seed and had acceptable success....in less then 6-8 weeks to start blooming. 
In getting those monster GPW #'s involved flowering plants of very short veg periods. 6-8 inch tall plants do not take 6-8 weeks to reach that size at all..
I'm sorry but, I don't count the hormonal change and the stretch as not being "bloom"...... It's accepted to be part of bloom, and is counted as being bloom by every nutrient maker in their charting. 
How often do we have to correct some nutrient makers feed charts that count the way I do.....It's simple/easy to just help a person by adjusting their feeding and still use the charting of bloom time as the makers do.....ie, We would confuse the bejeebers out of most people by trying to change something printed on every damn bottle out there as being "wrong"....

Not to be pissy or in your face but, this is my experience....


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2019)

Your not being pissy or in my face. What I posted was just from my experiance and research as well. 

I did say "typically" 12/12 from seed will still take a certain amount of time to begin flowering because they need to mature. Certainly there are exceptions and some genetics will start faster. Perhaps 4-8 weeks would have been a better range. The point is plants don't begin to flower until the are genetically capable.

If you look into more nutrient lines, especially non cannabis specific lines many actually mention the transition phase as a separate period . The only people I've encountered that commonly accept 12/12 time as "flower time" are indoor cannabis growers that don't want to differentiate the phases. 

You wouldn't say a plant is flowering outdoors until you saw flowers forming. It can take weeks for a plant to transition into flower from veg, and so counting from 12/12 is totally arbitrary since different plants start at different times and environment will change all of it. 

I'm not trying to be pissy or offensive either but this is really basic biology and people try to over look that and think they are gods. 

You said you always run 1-2 weeks longer then the breeders say, but if you counted from when the plants actually began to flower you would be flowering for the perfect amount of time. Some times they still need more time then listed because of the phenotype. 

Most breeders time estimates are just that loose estimates, but when a breeder says flower time, he understands that it means from when a plant shows flowers, not from 12/12 unless they specifically list it as 12/12 time. 

I know you know your stuff so I'm not trying to fight but I think you should give more consideration to the whole picture, instead of following what is commonly accepted. Based on my experiance the commonly accepted isn't always correct. People commonly call bracts calyxs, and stigma pistils. Hell I did for years until I learned that was wrong. People commonly defoliate and flush their plants but after learning more about growing I learned that was wrong.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 21, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Your not being pissy or in my face. What I posted was just from my experiance and research as well.
> 
> I did say "typically" 12/12 from seed will still take a certain amount of time to begin flowering because they need to mature. Certainly there are exceptions and some genetics will start faster. Perhaps 4-8 weeks would have been a better range. The point is plants don't begin to flower until the are genetically capable.
> 
> ...




There's nothing wrong with a bit of pruning. 


Change my mind.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2019)

dstroy said:


> There's nothing wrong with a bit of pruning.
> 
> 
> Change my mind.


There is nothing wrong with a bit of pruning I didn't say there was.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 22, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Your not being pissy or in my face. What I posted was just from my experiance and research as well.
> 
> I did say "typically" 12/12 from seed will still take a certain amount of time to begin flowering because they need to mature. Certainly there are exceptions and some genetics will start faster. Perhaps 4-8 weeks would have been a better range. The point is plants don't begin to flower until the are genetically capable.
> 
> ...


Oh I agree!!! 

But, to change a whole mindset of countless numbers of the non understanding......Not worth my time....Trust me, hang out here long enough and you will feel the same way too! lol....I choose my battles for attempting to put the genie back in the bottle.....Like "flushing"! Learned a few new things to "call" people from that task......

12/12 is simply an industry standard......Every book you read will say 12/12.......I wish they (The holy cannabis writers guild) would take a little time to write a few paragraphs on lighting times in bloom..Not to mention, use the proper terms for plant structure!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2019)

Dr. Who said:


> Oh I agree!!!
> 
> But, to change a whole mindset of countless numbers of the non understanding......Not worth my time....Trust me, hang out here long enough and you will feel the same way too! lol....I choose my battles for attempting to put the genie back in the bottle.....Like "flushing"! Learned a few new things to "call" people from that task......
> 
> 12/12 is simply an industry standard......Every book you read will say 12/12.......I wish they (The holy cannabis writers guild) would take a little time to write a few paragraphs on lighting times in bloom..Not to mention, use the proper terms for plant structure!


Oh I understand man, I really do pick my battles. I've been around this site since 2008. Honestly trying to help educate people on basic plant science is always gonna be one of the reasons I'm here. Kind helpful people spent time helping me learn things when I first started and helping me weed through the good info and bad, and now I try to pay that forward. Educating people about flower times is a great place to start with that. All these new growers that only read info on forums or in cannabis grow books only get biased info that has been parroted around forums by stoners for years. 

That lack of understanding is exactly what leads to 10 threads a day asking "why aren't my plants flowering at 2 weeks" or "3 weeks into flower and one plant looks different" or the most common "it's been 7 weeks and the breeder said 7-8 weeks are my plants ready yet". 

The better that growers can understand the plant the better they will be able to grow it. Reading real info about plant biology, instead of cannabis grow books or talking to guys at the hydro shop, is a great way to get better info.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 22, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Oh I understand man, I really do pick my battles. I've been around this site since 2008. Honestly trying to help educate people on basic plant science is always gonna be one of the reasons I'm here. Kind helpful people spent time helping me learn things when I first started and helping me weed through the good info and bad, and now I try to pay that forward. Educating people about flower times is a great place to start with that. All these new growers that only read info on forums or in cannabis grow books only get biased info that has been parroted around forums by stoners for years.
> 
> That lack of understanding is exactly what leads to 10 threads a day asking "why aren't my plants flowering at 2 weeks" or "3 weeks into flower and one plant looks different" or the most common "it's been 7 weeks and the breeder said 7-8 weeks are my plants ready yet".
> 
> The better that growers can understand the plant the better they will be able to grow it. Reading real info about plant biology, instead of cannabis grow books or talking to guys at the hydro shop, is a great way to get better info.




droppin so much knowledge brother


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> droppin so much knowledge brother


Thanks man I try!


----------



## princegoon (Mar 22, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> The better that growers can understand the plant the better they will be able to grow it. Reading real info about plant biology, instead of cannabis grow books or talking to guys at the hydro shop, is a great way to get better info.


The kind of research people do gives you a good idea of how serious they are about this. If your idea of problem solving or sef-education is tossing off questions that are very easily answered with minimal legwork, they aren't going to be growing long enough for me to waste my time helping them. I'd rather work, share with, educate, and learn from people that enjoy the legwork.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2019)

princegoon said:


> The kind of research people do gives you a good idea of how serious they are about this. If your idea of problem solving or sef-education is tossing off questions that are very easily answered with minimal legwork, they aren't going to be growing long enough for me to waste my time helping them. I'd rather work, share with, educate, and learn from people that enjoy the legwork.


That's where the best/fastest learning happens or sure. When people combine ideas and research from all sides rather then blindly following along. There has always been some good growers around this site. Who those growers are has changed over the years but they are around. I try to constantly learn from the great info others are kind enough to share, and I try to put the research in to make sure my info is equally as helpful .


----------



## princegoon (Mar 23, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> That's where the best/fastest learning happens or sure. When people combine ideas and research from all sides rather then blindly following along. There has always been some good growers around this site. Who those growers are has changed over the years but they are around. I try to constantly learn from the great info others are kind enough to share, and I try to put the research in to make sure my info is equally as helpful .


Yeah, well said, me too. I try to surround myself with people much smarter than I am lol. It helps me stay humble and I learn a ton.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 23, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Oh I understand man, I really do pick my battles. I've been around this site since 2008. Honestly trying to help educate people on basic plant science is always gonna be one of the reasons I'm here. Kind helpful people spent time helping me learn things when I first started and helping me weed through the good info and bad, and now I try to pay that forward. Educating people about flower times is a great place to start with that. All these new growers that only read info on forums or in cannabis grow books only get biased info that has been parroted around forums by stoners for years.
> 
> That lack of understanding is exactly what leads to 10 threads a day asking "why aren't my plants flowering at 2 weeks" or "3 weeks into flower and one plant looks different" or the most common "it's been 7 weeks and the breeder said 7-8 weeks are my plants ready yet".
> 
> The better that growers can understand the plant the better they will be able to grow it. Reading real info about plant biology, instead of cannabis grow books or talking to guys at the hydro shop, is a great way to get better info.



BINGO THAT!


----------



## bfatal (Apr 15, 2019)

If you aren’t comparing identical clones under same grow conditions I wouldn’t even bother trying to analyze that.


----------

